

Hosted server status pages for startups - wgx
https://www.statuspage.io/

======
garrettdimon
We use StatusPage for our app, and it's been great. On the surface, it may
look like something that easily be replicated by a simple blog or Tumblr
account, but that's definitely not the case.

They seamlessly integrate the status history as well as letting us easily post
to Twitter when there is a problem. They also provide a feed and reliable
infrastructure separate from our own that integrates with monitoring tools.

When your app is offline, it's a huge relief to be able to easily update
Twitter and have a central location for clear status information without
having to go to Twitter and Tumblr or wherever and tie everything together.

It's certainly not cheap, but compared to building, hosting, and maintaining
an equivalent service, it's a great deal. Some of their more advanced
features, like allowing customers to sign up for text alerts are great as well
if you need it.

The service is way more than just a hosted Tumblr account, and I'd definitely
recommend them if you're looking for something like this.

------
corobo
Good deity that's a pricey service for what could be achieved on a free web
blog (tumblr, wordpress, etc)

~~~
AznHisoka
That's what I was thinking. I'm creating an SaaS that involves 10 times more
complexity and planning to charge the same amt per month. Then again, it's all
about value.. but still, I don't see the $100/month value in this.

~~~
gscott
Then there are also automated scripts for server monitoring with html real
time displays
[http://www.myinstantwebsite.com/servermon/](http://www.myinstantwebsite.com/servermon/)

------
mikeocool
Seems like potential pitfall that they appear to be hosted on AWS, given that
many of their clients are probably also hosted on AWS.

~~~
rscale
We're using StatusPage and we host on AWS. We decided this was acceptable
because they're in multiple AZs in a datacenter that isn't our primary.

The (minor) risk presented by that is softened further by the fact that it's a
communication tool, and we have other ways to communicate status with the team
and with customers.

------
teh_klev
One slightly annoying thing, if I'm logged into manage.statuspage.io and I
browse to statuspage.io, please don't redirect me back to
manage.statuspage.io. I really did want to re-read your web site content
whilst fiddling around trying this out for the first time. Don't make me log
out to do this.

Also, after having logged out I browsed to statuspage.io (exactly what I
typed) which redirected me to
[https://www.statuspage.io](https://www.statuspage.io) and Chrome complains
that some content is not secure.

Other than that I've passed the url around some of our folks to see if we
could use this.

------
manishsharan
Maybe I am too old fashioned but I don't get this service.

Typically I would have Nagios/ HP OpenView/ Unicenter/Tivoli monitoring my
applications -- the application agent would page/text/email prod support
whenever the app goes down and also it would automatically configure NGINX to
redirect everyone to "ooops we are having technical dificulties" page.It
wouldn't take more than a day to configure assuning you have
Nagios/OpenView/Unicenter etc in place . This is pretty mundane stuff to
implement. And that is why I don't get this service.

~~~
teh_klev
The selling point is that it's a service not at the mercy of your network or
hosting infrastructure. It's hosted by someone else and across multiple AWS
zones, so in theory your customers should always be able to hit your status
page, regardless of whether your entire AS has taken a hit.

Also it's aimed at startups who may not necessarily have all their automatic
status page bits in play on their own infra.

Finally, I'd rather have human control over what I consider to be the the
operational status of my various platform services rather than letting nagios
or some other automated. There's a very thin lines between "Degraded
Performance" and more critical situations, humans are better at deciding that.

~~~
manishsharan
For ecommerce sites, customers would hardly care to see the status of my
servers. They would just go to competitors.

It would make sense for SaaS sites for the black swan event -- the whole
network infrastructure/rack cage going down. I can see how $5 per month would
be justified for SaaS to be notified of a network blowout event.

Can this service host selenium scripts that walks a browser through several
key pages of a site and monitor the page load/response time ? I would pay more
for that.

~~~
teh_klev
I agree it's not for everyone, but I can see its usefulness for a number of
service scenarios such as PaaS/SaaS.

I signed up for a trial (no CC required), and there's integration support for
Pingdom, New Relic and Webmon. i.e. you can get these to send email alerts to
status.io which then parses them to set the service status. e.g.
[http://doers.statuspage.io/integrations/pingdom/](http://doers.statuspage.io/integrations/pingdom/)

There's also support for pulling in metrics from Pingdom, New Relic, Librato,
TempDB and Datadog and displaying nice graphs:
[http://doers.statuspage.io/public-
metrics/introduction/](http://doers.statuspage.io/public-
metrics/introduction/)

It would be nice I guess if you could send your own nagios notifications or
poll a custom data source in addition to these other commercial services.

------
emp_
Is there a way to decide if certain aspects of the page are up? Say test if
#dashboard is rendering properly by checking a text present in the container.
Many sites are mashups and even the site responding to pings doesn't mean it
will render properly to the user.

------
drewda
Or if you'd like an open-source alternative, deployable on Google App Engine,
Twilio has produced this:
[http://www.stashboard.org/](http://www.stashboard.org/)

~~~
patrickod
That domain isn't active and is in the process of being auctioned. Typo
perhaps?

~~~
drewda
You're right. I just fixed the URL.

------
reconbot
Not a bad service, if you don't make your own this is a way to go. The fact is
before I bring a service or app into my company this is one of the primary
things I look for. If you can't communicate with me when things are broken
then I can't rely on you.

------
snitko
The problem I see with this is that the market is too narrow. Most small to
medium size webapps wouldn't care. There aren't enough big ones and those you
can't charge too much. I'm sure it's a useful service, but will it be
profitable?

~~~
3stripe
They have Vimeo and Disqus as customers already, that seems like a decent
start to me...

------
itsmeduncan
We are using this at ShopKeep[1]. The co-founder was nice enough to let us get
it set up for free, and start paying for it later once our issues settled
down.

[1]: [http://status.shopkeep.com](http://status.shopkeep.com)

------
billturner
Is there a status page for statuspage.io? None of the images (other than
graphs) are showing for me in Chrome. (Edit with example:
[http://imgur.com/Fgna1vg](http://imgur.com/Fgna1vg))

------
windexh8er
But what happens when they're down? ;) (C'mon, it's Friday)

------
rgbrenner
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5401470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5401470)

